# Paph ciliolare



## emydura (Nov 22, 2020)

One of the nicest Paph species I have flowered.


----------



## Martin (Nov 22, 2020)

really a great flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2020)

certainly majestic!


----------



## blondie (Nov 22, 2020)

Very nice a really lovely flower


----------



## fibre (Nov 22, 2020)

absolutely a well captured fantastic flower !


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 22, 2020)

Perfect as always.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 22, 2020)

Beautiful!
David


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes, and excellent photos, too.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 22, 2020)

wow..... seems unlikely this grex could be available in the US, but i'll ask about the source anyway... local Aussie breeding? or elsewhere?


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2020)

emydura said:


> One of the nicest Paph species I have flowered.


Breathtaking. Just incredible. What’s the secret to such amazing photos?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 22, 2020)

Stunning colors and carriage. 

Is there a side pic?


----------



## swamprad (Nov 22, 2020)

Magnificent.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 22, 2020)

That is like a painting...deserves a 16” by 20” enlargement and a nice frame! Great culture and great photography!


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2020)

Oooooooh, that's NICE!!!


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> wow..... seems unlikely this grex could be available in the US, but i'll ask about the source anyway... local Aussie breeding? or elsewhere?



I bought this plant from an Australian orchid nursey - Orchid Species Plus. Bill Miles got a flask from an Asian nursery I believe - maybe Thailand (not 100% sure). This is the pink form of the species apparently. Bill told me the seedlings were pretty uniform in quality.


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Stunning colors and carriage.
> 
> Is there a side pic?



How is this?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the good side pic. 

I can see the floral bract (the leaf like sheath where the flower connects to the stalk) and the ovary. Also the color transition of the pouch, with the 'exit lanes'.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 24, 2020)

David, it's a stunner! Kudos for growing and flowering such a beauty!

(I somehow feel it's up for selfing! Might my premonition hold some thruth?)


----------



## emydura (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks Jens

I haven't selfed it. I don't think the plant is strong enough to sustain that added stress.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2020)

I’m interested to know how you take your great pics?


----------



## Guldal (Nov 25, 2020)

emydura said:


> I haven't selfed it. I don't think the plant is strong enough to sustain that added stress.



No, that sounds like a sound decision. I was, actually, more half-jokingly, thinking of all the wonderful, little plantlets, that could be the end- result.... but, maybe one day.....


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 25, 2020)

emydura said:


> Thanks Jens
> 
> I haven't selfed it. I don't think the plant is strong enough to sustain that added stress.


I think we are all anxious to see these genes in action...can you save and/or send pollen? I don’t grow this fraught species but your flower fills me with covetousness.


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Breathtaking. Just incredible. What’s the secret to such amazing photos?





DrLeslieEe said:


> I’m interested to know how you take your great pics?



Thanks. The gear I use is a Nikon D800 SLR camera and a 60 mm macro lens. To ensure sharpness I always use a tripod and a shutter release cable and I always lock up the mirror. I normally shoot at F8 or F11. I use black velvet as the background. I always expose to ensure the background is jet black and the fabric cannot be seen in the photograph. The further the plant is away from the background the better. 

I always use natural diffused light. I take the photographs under my pergola. Some nice backlighting can really make the flower pop.


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I think we are all anxious to see these genes in action...can you save and/or send pollen? I don’t grow this fraught species but your flower fills me with covetousness.


 OK. I will make sure I save the pollen. I probably won't let it flower too long. When I cut the spike I will get the pollen.

The flower is big too. This species produces a bigger flower than I appreciated.


----------

